# Anyone have the Accu-Chek Combo ...



## treasure_ireland (Dec 2, 2010)

... & has ordered any of their cases off their website (http://www.accu-chek.co.uk/gb/products/insulinpumps/combo.html)

As im thinking of buying some, but was wondering if anyone could recommend any?


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi i have this pump  i have the Clip-Case Kit-which is handy as the clip rotates so depending on what side you have cannula it adjusts very easily , apart from that i keep my in a spibelt


----------



## treasure_ireland (Dec 2, 2010)

Jennywren said:


> Hi i have this pump  i have the Clip-Case Kit-which is handy as the clip rotates so depending on what side you have cannula it adjusts very easily , apart from that i keep my in a spibelt



Clip-case kit, thats a mouthful! haha

Ah that looks pretty cool, especially changing position, etc.

I was looking at the thigh pouch and the leather pouch, however the leather one only has a belt loop, and i very rarely wear a belt.

I want something secure, so it cant fall off.

Ah the dilema! hehe


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 2, 2010)

I was given a couple of skins with mine which you can thread a belt through. The rotating clip Jenny mentioned is pretty good as well. A lot of people on here swear by spibelts but I still think they're a bit of a rip off (personal opinion) as they're literally ipod cases at 5 times the price. Sticking "diabetic" on the label seems to warrant inflated prices... Exploration? Only you can decide that!

Hope you find something suitable!


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 3, 2010)

Thunderbolt , i think i only paid ?8.80 for my spibelt and even got free shipping bargain i thought


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 3, 2010)

I was lucky when I got my spirit as it came with an array of cases with it, so have one for all occasions so to speak.

But I must say my most used one is the clear plastic one or should I say the older version not the new version..

The clip on my original that came with the pump was pretty solid and a proper spring load clip, grip anything you clip it on, I could even tag it off the bottom of my t-shirt idea when you'll getting dressed.  

After losing it, I got a replacement a couple of months ago, and well it isn't worth the ?15 pounds they charge for it cheap and nasty is a phrase that comes to mind..

The clear plastic case is the same, but alas they've changed the back clip not good at all and I can't see it lasting overly long..

The actually clip has been redesigned and really isn't a clip, as it's moulded and just slips over your waist band etc, it doesn't grip at all so constantly falls off your waist band when you sit and stand.. (the gap is too wide)

The pivot that enables it to turn is now a softish plastic the same quaility as the clip itself, and feel very substandard.  The old version was solid strong plastic which turned on a metal pivot, very solid feel to it..

My other case that I've use a lot, is the leather clam shell type one, it very good quaility but alas it doesn't have a pivoting clip, which means the lunar lock is always pointing upwards, not good as I like my lunar lock facing downwards as this help avoid getting bubbles into your tubing..  And I don't like the idea, if you want to see the screen or use the menu buttons, you got to take the pump out of the case..

The other cases are allright, a bit cheap looking, but you if you don't want it tangling from your neck, then you have to wear a belt to thread the case onto, I very rarely wear belts, and being female then my belts tend to be fashioned based, which are on the wide side so don't fit..


----------



## Shelb1uk (Dec 7, 2010)

treasure_ireland said:


> Clip-case kit, thats a mouthful! haha
> 
> Ah that looks pretty cool, especially changing position, etc.
> 
> ...



Bec if you like pink I have a spare rubber case that is unopened. Quite expensive from Accu Chek to buy...I blagged it at the DUK conference in Feb  let me know girl x x x


----------



## tracey w (Dec 7, 2010)

I have never paid for any case or skins from roche. I know they are chargeable but every time i order they say its ok and send me for free 

I have 4 skins and the plastic clip ( and got a couple of material pouches with the pump originally in the box)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Dec 7, 2010)

tracey w said:


> I have never paid for any case or skins from roche. I know they are chargeable but every time i order they say its ok and send me for free
> 
> I have 4 skins and the plastic clip ( and got a couple of material pouches with the pump originally in the box)



free?  I might try that one  My pink one is looking a little haggard. Though I wish they did purple ones...


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 7, 2010)

I'll bide my time for the leopard skin!


----------



## spiritfree (Dec 7, 2010)

I vote for purple too!


----------



## treasure_ireland (Dec 8, 2010)

tracey w said:


> I have never paid for any case or skins from roche. I know they are chargeable but every time i order they say its ok and send me for free
> 
> I have 4 skins and the plastic clip ( and got a couple of material pouches with the pump originally in the box)



Wow what did you say?


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 8, 2010)

treasure_ireland said:


> Wow what did you say?



Stick 'em up?!?  Heheh!


----------

